# 30-06 accelerator?



## blacktop

i have heard that remington's 30-06 55 grain accelerator was illegal because the fbi couldnt track the gun it was from. is this true, because if i was not mistakin i saw some at scheels last year when i was looking for rifleshells. i want to know this because i was planning to get a .243 for deer and coyotes but if the accelerator was still in production i probably would get that for an all around better gun.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

The Accelerator can and will screw up the accuracy of your rifle. I speak from painful experience. The jacket leaves residue in the grooves and over time. I finally found a solvent that would remove it, but it is not worth the hassle.

They are not illegal or Scheels would not be selling them.


----------



## TANATA

There is a few bullets at scheels that I've been told by employees leave residue on the barrel like the Winchester Ballistic Tip and Power Point Plus. These seem to be good shooting loads but I'm not going to use them if they leave bad residue on your barrel.


----------



## sdeprie

The accelerators use a sabot. I'm not sure what the material is, but probably something synthetic. I assume this is what is leaving the residue on your barrel? I'm sure that Scheels' employees are not purposely trying to lead anyone astray, but if you want expert advice, there are appropriate sites on the internet. Forums like this one are useful, but not necessarily 100% accurate unless someone is honest with their opinion based on their experience. I am sure Ron had his experience as he indicated, but there may be an easier way to clean the barrel, prevent the buildup, etc. It's worth looking into, unless you just need an excuse to get another gun. In that case, yeah, accelerators ruin your barrel, no doubt about it. Like I said, he is probably right, but someone may have some more information. I'ld like to shoot them myself, but not if they'll make a mess of my barrel.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

They did not ruin the barrel they fouled the rifling making for a pain staking cleaning process. Once the residue was removed from the barrel the accuracy of the weapon returned. I have many times cleaned copper residue and other things from the barrel but the mess and time needed for this was not worth the hassle.

Long term use of the solvent I needed can damage the barrel. 
Good advice that you gave.


----------



## TANATA

Your gonna have to clean your rifle with any ammo anyways if you want top accuracy. :sniper:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

True but not with something as corrosive as this stuff needed to be. I use powder and copper solvents all the time and over the course of my life time they will no cause a significant change in the integrity of the barrel.

However the chemical reaction that takes place within the barrel can over time reduce the accuracy and the integrity of the barrel


----------



## Bobm

Remington could probably recommend a solvent that would not be a problem if one exists I would email them first.


----------



## huntin1

TANATA said:


> There is a few bullets at scheels that I've been told by employees leave residue on the barrel like the Winchester Ballistic Tip and Power Point Plus. These seem to be good shooting loads but I'm not going to use them if they leave bad residue on your barrel.


I would not put much faith in what Scheel's employee's say. One day in Fargo I overheard an employee telling a customer that hollow point rifle bullets were inherently inaccurate, and to get the best accuracy one should use full metal jacket bullets. What a crock, apparently he had never heard of a Sierra match king. :bs:

As to the accelerator, they are inherently inaccurate. I tried them years ago in an .06' and got very eratic results. You would have better luck with a .243

huntin1


----------



## dlip

i second huntin 1's statement, powerpoints and winchester ballistic tips dont leave residue, the only 2 loads i have EVER shot out of my model 70 270 are powerpoints and nosler ballistic tips, and have never had a problem


----------



## RIbowhunt

See Aug 2004 issue of Outdoor Life, page 26, where Jim Carmichael answers a reader's question on the Accelerator. "I did quite a bit of testing with the .30/06 Acccelerator ammo in various rifles and found that accuracy with the Accelerator was equal to, and sometimes better than. that of standard full-weight jacketed bullets in the same rifle. [para] In my experience, Accelerator ammunition is certainly accurate enough for varmint shooting, with a range somewhat surpassing that of the .22/250 cartridge." That's Carmichael talking and you can see it for yourself in Outdoor Life. I had some of the same questions as posed here. Anyone know where I can find Accelerator ammo for a .308? (Remington makes...or at least, made it, for .30/30, .308 and .30/06. Thanks


----------



## huntin1

Well I would suggest you get some then and try them for youself. I did a few years ago and thought that they were terrible. Unless of course minute of feet accuracy is good enough for you. Jim Carmichael makes his living endorsing products, so what do you think he is going to say. Have you ever heard any of them say a product was crap and that no one should buy it? JMHO.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Fallguy

I did like you are thinking and got a 243 for deer and yotes. I like the gun so far. I had a box of Accellerators that I found in Scheels in Bismarck a few years back. I have not seen any since in stores (Scheels, Cabelas, etc.) Even though I do not have my .06 anymore I still see if I can find them out of curiosity. You may have trouble finding the rounds. Maybe I am just having bad luck seeing them. I thought I read online that they quit making those Accellerators. As far as accuracy goes, I couldn't help you because I didn't really use them much. Good luck!


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*E. Arthur Brown Co, Inc has 30 caliber sabots for reloading!*

*Big Accuracy Requirement* - Before firing sabots in any gun, clean the copper and lead fouling out of that barrel. *If you don't accuracy will suffer.*
*Big Safety Requirement* - Never fire sabots in barrels that have muzzle brakes. Premature flowering in the brake could act as a barrel obstruction.
*Use 50-60 Grain Bullets* - The rifling twist rate on most .30 calibers is 1:12 or 1:10. For .224 caliber bullets, this twist rate is best suited to bullets in the 50-60 gr. weight range.

.224/.30 Sabots $9.95 per 100 each
.224/.30 Sabots $40 per 100 each
Sabot Bullet Seater Die $14.95
Sabot Neck Flaring Die $12.95 (actually is a Lee cast bullet case flaring die)

http://www.eabco.com/reload02.html

*E. Arthur Brown Co, Inc has Reloading Data for 30 caliber sabots!*

http://www.eabco.com/Reports/report04.html


----------



## northerndave

I don't know about being illegal but I hear they are junk. Buy a varmint rifle, everyone needs a varmint rifle, don't they? I do


----------



## reltor

Oh come on- All you have to do is clean the barrel with some acetone soaked patches. The plastic fouling will come right out. Same with wad fouling in shotguns.

Make your own bore cleaner- search for Ed's Red a component is Acetone. You can make enough cheap enough to soak parts in it. I use it for everything, but copper removal.


----------



## cnwranch

RIbowhunt said:


> See Aug 2004 issue of Outdoor Life, page 26, where Jim Carmichael answers a reader's question on the Accelerator. "I did quite a bit of testing with the .30/06 Acccelerator ammo in various rifles and found that accuracy with the Accelerator was equal to, and sometimes better than. that of standard full-weight jacketed bullets in the same rifle. [para] In my experience, Accelerator ammunition is certainly accurate enough for varmint shooting, with a range somewhat surpassing that of the .22/250 cartridge." That's Carmichael talking and you can see it for yourself in Outdoor Life. I had some of the same questions as posed here. Anyone know where I can find Accelerator ammo for a .308? (Remington makes...or at least, made it, for .30/30, .308 and .30/06. Thanks


The factory accelerators they made 20 years ago or so were junk, however the newer ones I have loaded work great out to 300 yd or so. I have used them in 308, 30-30 and 30-06. The plastic now is good enough to use where the old ones were not made to withstand the heat from firing. I found the ones I load on a sabot search on yahoo.


----------



## Polonois

If you want good groups with the accelerators you should rebarrel your 30-06 with a 1 in 12 or a 1 in 14 twist and dedicate the gun strickly for the 55 gr.accerelators use only. It makes a good varmit rifle then producing groups less than 1 inch at 100 yards. If not you can't get much better groups than about 4 or 5 inches at 100 yards.


----------



## Csquared

Seriously? Curious why anyone would do that when for the same money they could have it chambered for a round meant to shoot 55 gr bullets.


----------

